# GD from Zimbabwe



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

If the bees are not aggressive, cut the combs out one by one and shake the bees into your hive. If they are true African bees I would just RUN AWAY, but that's just me.


----------



## GDabbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Stephen
Looks that way...hoping they will all March right into the catch box but figure I might be hoping for too much. Tomorrow could be fun!


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Hello GD 

There is a problem writing from a keyboard in the USA to someone in Africa...The problem is that good advice here may not be good advice there, for many reasons.

Apis mellifera scutellata was mixed with European honey bees in South America in the 1950's and the result was an aggressive "Africanized Bee." We here in Texas have some exposure to it. But your apis mellifera scutellata will be different in ways we do not understand.

If I could access these bees at arm's length the plan would be to cut the combs out one at a time, fix them to a frame and place the frame in your box. If you take the brood comb out in this manner, the bees _might _follow to the box you already have set up. If you have the queen on that brood comb, the other bees _will_ follow.

There are other important issues such as personal protective equipment, feeding & robbing.















I hope this helps you!


----------



## GDabbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you Lburou for your post. As I said...a lot to learn.
At this point all I can think of to do is as you say. The bees were pretty calm upon investigation earlier today. With a little smoke when I move the combs I think all will be OK. 
Please expand on your "feeding or robbing"
GD


----------



## GDabbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Would it be good practice to cut whatever combs I can and put then directly into a brood box tying some of the combs to some frames while leaving other frames empty? Then apply supers on top as per normal. Of course I would check for the presence of the Queen...


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Cut the combs you can reach, put them in your box as you have said, wait until they settle in to their new home before adding supers, the rule is when what they have is 70 to 80 percent full of brood or food on this vcontinent before adding more to heat,cool, humidify and defend


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

GDabbs said:


> ...Please expand on your "feeding or robbing"
> GD


GD, your new bees will need food to survive until they can find food on their own. Feeding them is a solution to that lack of food. But, I just realized you are in summer time now so this won't be a problem. 

Small hives have a difficult time when stronger bee colonies discover their food and can begin to rob food stores from the little hive...That is what happens in my neighborhood anyway.


----------



## GDabbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you all for your advice. Will proceed today and see what happens. Hopefully it will all work out.
GD


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

I lived in SA and Zambia for many years, visited Zim a few times, lovely country and people. 
To fasten the combs to a frame I use elastic bands, the bees will chew through and dispose of them in a month or so. 
Also I remember rainy season or more to the point dry season, just because its hot doesn't mean there is any nectar and pollen for the bees to forage on. Your bees will need access to water all year so make sure they have it when you relocate their hive.
Good luck today.


----------



## GDabbs (Jan 3, 2017)

Many thanks for that. Water is plentiful at the moment and so is forage but will monitor accordingly:thumbsup:


----------

